# Best Stock Report



## Prem (10 January 2009)

Hi,

I am currently looking into purchasing a Stock report to help me decide which 

stocks to buy

I have previously used Australian Stock Report and made a loss

I am thinking of purchasing Wise Owl Report 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (10 January 2009)

Prem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently looking into purchasing a Stock report to help me decide which
> 
> ...




Yes. Decide how you would like to approach the market. Buy a range of *books* that teach you *how* to invest from that approach.


----------



## DB008 (10 January 2009)

I totally agree with M+S Tradesim. I think that they are a total was of $$$. Educating yourself is money better spent.
Once you know why a stock is going a cetain way, what caused it and how, then your on your way to good trading IMO. 
Right now is certainly true, everyone was selling just to get cash, so shorting stocks with either short selling, CFD's, options would have made you money either way.


I'll give you an example of a "tipster report".

l was trading with Tricom a few years ago and l recieved a complimentary letter from the Eureka Report. This report was forwarded onto me and it went on to talk about the mining boom. How the "cards were been dealt NOW" and to "BUY" mining stock because it was a changing of gaurds. I was considering very seriously to put some money into it, luckly l didn't. I would be back at square one or maybe even lower. 
That's just my experience. 
To follow the market and to know why it is reacting the way it is, is where alot of money can be made. 
My 2 cents


----------



## glenn_r (10 January 2009)

I would suggest that if you need a trading newsletter service, it's hard to go past Nick Radges' "The Chartist" for value, clarity and an ongoing trading education based on technical analysis.

http://www.thechartist.com.au/


----------



## Prem (11 January 2009)

Thanks For the quick reply


----------



## hansella (21 January 2009)

*Stock Reports*

There are always companies around saying they have the best stock report - where they are making money in good times and even in downtimes.
Can anybody recommend good stock reports which i can use to narrow my search to particular stocks for reviewing to BUY ?

Does anybody solely go on the BUY/SELL advice of some Stock reports, and what has your result been ?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (21 January 2009)

*Re: Stock Reports*



hansella said:


> There are always companies around saying they have the best stock report - where they are making money in good times and even in downtimes.
> Can anybody recommend good stock reports which i can use to narrow my search to particular stocks for reviewing to BUY ?
> 
> Does anybody solely go on the BUY/SELL advice of some Stock reports, and what has your result been ?




Tip 1 - the search feature on this forum works well.

Tip 2 - stock reports are largely a waste of time and money. If you really, really want to learn to trade/invest well within a similar idea check out Nick Radge at thechartist.com.au. I don't subscribe to his service myself but I know he is a first rate trader. But how would you know if my advice is any good? 

Tip 3 - *Note to self* stop procrastinating and just get on with my  :swear: tax returns.


----------



## investorpaul (21 January 2009)

*Re: Stock Reports*

Hi,

I had a short subscription to Intelligent Investor and later Huntleys I found both to be familar similar in that the majority of the newsletter covers stocks in the ASX 200 or that are gaining media coverage at that particular point in time. They then quote EPS, DPS and growth rates and put a recommendation on it. As most of what they said/quoted was freely available either via the companies financial report or mainstream media I did not find it that useful for myself. However that is not to say that they wont suit you or the trading/investing style you are looking at utilsing.

I would recommend keeping an eye on their websites and in investment magazines as every now and then they offer free trials which allows you to determine whether you like the information provided.

Hope that helps


----------



## Gundini (21 January 2009)

Stock Reports should be developed yourself.

It is not difficult, I use Andrew West.

While I am not trying to give them a plug, and the fact they are in bed with CMC, they have never failed me.

Once you have a decent platform, do your own research!

And read some decent stock market and trader books!

Then, just do the numbers!

They are not hard. 

Double Digit growth in everything over a period of 10 years is a good start!

Look at the Company presentations online! Hear about the management...

Decide then if you are a Bull or a Bear!

The trend, is really your friend, so unless you are buying for a long term holding, or Trading.... spend your time researching and reading!

You can do it yourself, and most of the time, most reports you will get will be intune with the 50/50/90 rule!


----------



## MrBurns (21 January 2009)

I used Rivkin after I bought a load of T3, they advised to sell, cost me $50K

Also have the Eurkea report - Charlie Aitken advised "you must have these 20 stocks" I put them in a watchlist - currently down $425k on a theoretical $1M invested.

Someone else "advised" Timbercorp - now down 90%

No wonder I havent bought anything, the whole thing should be run by Crown Casino.

The best newsletter I subscribe to is Crikey, no share tips but inside info and "smart" comment that really does help get a handle on things, lots of things actually.

Was booked to go to London on Qantas last year , read on Crikey about the maintenance problems, switched to Malaysian and while I was away all I was reading about was Qantas near misses.

Crikey is also very cheap, I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## wonderrman (21 January 2009)

The stock recommendation type of subscriptions I think are a waste of money and time. You can do your own research and make your own investments.

I like Marcus Padley's daily newsletter thing though, it's costs a bit but if you have the money it's probably worth it. I don't subscribe to it though, just done the free trial once.


----------

